# Before I drywall whats the "I would suggest doing this..." idea that you can offer.



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Things we do is install a 3 wire switch leg to each ceiling box where a fan may eventually be installed. 

Low Voltage cabling everywhere if possible

Leave a conduit , if possible , for future access to the panels.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You can't go wrong with spy cameras ... so handy when marriages break up ... or when the kids grow up.

See "Risky Business" ...

If your family likes to argue -- consider having your walls double rocked for sound proofing. This will require attention to your boxes -- fully depth adjustable is best.

Some of the posters here wall-paper aluminum foil between the layers of sheet rock. This Faraday cage effect protects them from electromagnetic waves, WiFi creeps. The second layer permits the owner credible denial of said Faraday cage. This stops accusations of paranoia.

Others favor embedding Go Pro (full color) video cameras -- facing inwards AND facing the exterior. If these can't be afforded, then at least pre-wire to suitable camera locations.

Embedding noise generating speakers in the walls will provide next-generation security ... frustrating the intrusive Security State. These save water, as one no longer needs to run the faucet during political speech.

You just can't be too careful these days.


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Things we do is install a 3 wire switch leg to each ceiling box where a fan may eventually be installed.
> 
> Low Voltage cabling everywhere if possible
> 
> Leave a conduit , if possible , for future access to the panels.



When you say low-voltage, are you referring to the basic a/v, speakers, ethernet security, etc-any that I may have missed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Ibewye said:


> When you say low-voltage, are you referring to the basic a/v, speakers, ethernet security, etc-any that I may have missed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Run a piece of vac pipe from the utility room to the attic as a future chase. Better yet, run two, one for power and one for low voltage.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Ibewye said:


> When you say low-voltage, are you referring to the basic a/v, speakers, ethernet security, etc-any that I may have missed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Dennis Alwon said:


> Yes....


Cat5E would cover most everything.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Prewire for generator.
Exterior receptacles on a central timer for Christmas lights.
Prewire for alarm system.
1¼" EMT through roof for satellite dish, then other end routed to proper location.
PCV pipes from basement to attic.
Spare 12/3 in attic.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Prewire for generator.
> Exterior receptacles on a central timer for Christmas lights.
> Prewire for alarm system.
> 1¼" EMT through roof for satellite dish, then other end routed to proper location.
> ...


I did a bathroom renovation in a forty year old house that was originally built by an electrical contractor and that's exactly what he did. I used that for my underfloor heating  .


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

When I reno'd my house I made the patio receptacle a split so that half of it came on with the patio light. At Christmas I can plug my lights in and just use the switch inside to turn them on and off while I still have a constant hot to use the rest of the year for other stuff.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Central vac systems are really nice.


----------



## biltheref (Apr 10, 2013)

We put an outlet in the linen closet where my wife kept her 'Dust buster' and one in the spare bedroom closet where I charged my two way radios.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Blocking for curtains towel racks thermostat toilet paper holder hand rails grab bars ect.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just a few things I did to my house when I wired it.

-Spare conduit runs to the attic.
-3 wire switch loops to every fan rated ceiling box
-Pre wired for 2-co-ax and 3 Cat5e at every possible televison location
-Pre wired exterior speakers on the patio
-Switched receptacles in the eaves at the corners of the house for Christmas lights
-Dedicated receptacles slightly above grade level at the gardens controlled by a photocell (on) and a timer (off) for the landscape lighting.
-Dedicated conduit runs for garage feeder placed at the corner of the house
-Pre-wired for security cameras at the outside corners and roughed in everything for the alarm system (neither one installed yet)
-Installed blocking on the walls for wall mounted TV's and in the location I picked for my data/phone/AV rack.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

most of that i did 15 years ago, and for the most part it still works. the cat5 cable still works for what i use(although cat6e is all the rage now), the phone cable is ,well phone cable, you can make them work with about any small wire, havent used the security cable for several years(probly obsolete anyway) lighting constantly changes. about the only thing you can plan on not becoming obsolete is the basic wiring, OR can you?:whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Couple of spare circuits...or at least wires to the garage for ...anything. A circuit out in the back yard so that you don't have to have a 1000 foot cord. A low voltage circuit out to the mailbox.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Things we do is install a 3 wire switch leg to each ceiling box where a fan may eventually be installed.
> 
> Low Voltage cabling everywhere if possible
> 
> Leave a conduit , if possible , for future access to the panels.


Don't forget that a fan box is required if you do this.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

In the house I grew up in my parents had recessed nightlights in the wall, all around the house controlled by a timer. Today you can do it for cheaper with decora nightlights which are decent but not as good. 

I also would pre-wire for outdoor landscape lighting with a quality Tork or Intermatic timer and a hard wired Hammond 12v transformer.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

Something I did was when I installed the 2 gang GFIs on the exterior side of my house, I fed one of the 2 off a switch by the back door. This became very useful Christmas time because I had all my lights and blow ups connected to an in-line extension on the switched outlet.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Talking about ceiling fans, I hate the remote control fans. I would only use a 3 wire fans. Simple & done. No remotes to break, or loose. No fumbling with tiny buttons.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Galt said:


> Blocking for curtains towel racks thermostat toilet paper holder hand rails grab bars ect.


Did all those when I built my house - PLUS I put blocking where ever a doorknob could hit the wall. Those door stops do not always work.
I also installed conduits from my basement to the attic in 3 different locations.
I installed switch controlled receptacles in all the outside flower beds. I also have switch controlled receptacles in my soffitts . Makes Christmas lighting that much easier to install and turn on and off.

I also put conduits in the ground under sidewalks and driveway. Did that in numerous places.
I also have a 100% accurate as built of the electrical. I had our draftsman draw me a basic floor plan then I drew in the electrical. The circuits are drawn exactly how they are pulled.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Put in a damn lighted doorbell button at EVERY entrance. Most doorbells have connections for and a different chime for side and rear doors. 

If your mailbox is at the end of the driveway, an alarm contact inside and a 2-wire to your doorbell makes a great system to tell you the mailman is there. 

Install floodlights for the rear and side yards, and either 3 & 4 ways in every room with a window viewing those areas, or simply use single pole switches wired in parallel for night time "WTF WAS THAT SOUND" emergencies. 

Whether or not you're getting a central vac, rough in for one anyway. The rough in kit is cheap and you won't regret it.

Central Stereo. Don't know how I lived without it. 

And this is non electric related, if you have a cesspool or septic system, ignore the plumbing code and install a french drain - about 50-100' of corrougated preforated drain pipe and let your washer machine (and dishwasher if possible) drain into that. Chlorine bleach, fabric softener and laundry detergents are the worst things that kill the beneficial bacteria in septic systems.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

IslandGuy said:


> Put in a damn lighted doorbell button at EVERY entrance. Most doorbells have connections for and a different chime for side and rear doors.
> 
> If your mailbox is at the end of the driveway, an alarm contact inside and a 2-wire to your doorbell makes a great system to tell you the mailman is there.
> 
> ...



I like the idea of central stereo.. Exterior speakers for bbq/hot tub. I just started looking into it for my little bungalow. 

Did you buy an off the shelf kit? I found one at home cheapo but at 200 bucks..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr360 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wished that i had put an outlet at every window controled by a sw on the first floor. For christmas lights


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

Run 14-3 from each receptacle in the living room to a large junction box somewhere, also run a switch leg to the box. This way you can configure any receptacle to be switched. I have 3 lamps come on with 1 switch and I can always change it around if I move the furniture and lamps.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

CharlieCarcinogen said:


> Run 14-3 from each receptacle in the living room to a large junction box somewhere, also run a switch leg to the box. This way you can configure any receptacle to be switched. I have 3 lamps come on with 1 switch and I can always change it around if I move the furniture and lamps.


No offense, but I choose to offend on this. Whaaaat????


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

RIVETER said:


> No offense, but I choose to offend on this. Whaaaat????


What?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I plan to move from the basement to a real house at some point in my life.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> I plan to move from the basement to a real house at some point in my life.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

CharlieCarcinogen said:


> What?


If you are a homeowner and want to get fancy I guess it's okay but that is not normal procedure.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

RIVETER said:


> If you are a homeowner and want to get fancy I guess it's okay but that is not normal procedure.


What part of this thread is "normal procedure"??

Isn't the whole point of this thread to give ideas of helpful things that people might not normally do?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

CharlieCarcinogen said:


> What part of this thread is "normal procedure"??
> 
> Isn't the whole point of this thread to give ideas of helpful things that people might not normally do?


It is your thread. Who am I? See you at the picnic.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

RIVETER said:


> It is your thread. Who am I? See you at the picnic.


It's not my thread. You are the guy complaining about my post for some odd reason. You're not invited to the BBQ (picnics are for fairy's).


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

CharlieCarcinogen said:


> It's not my thread. You are the guy complaining about my post for some odd reason. You're not invited to the BBQ (picnics are for fairy's).


Shame on you. I was going to serve you a chicken leg.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Shame on you. I was going to serve you a chicken leg.


From your booth?:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> From your booth?:laughing:


Well...out in the back, there are rules.:jester:


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

CharlieCarcinogen said:


> Run 14-3 from each receptacle in the living room to a large junction box somewhere, also run a switch leg to the box. This way you can configure any receptacle to be switched. I have 3 lamps come on with 1 switch and I can always change it around if I move the furniture and lamps.


High Hats are much easier, and permanent. The wife can't ask you to do extra work.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

Spark Master said:


> High Hats are much easier, and permanent. The wife can't ask you to do extra work.


High hats give horrible light. I couldn't imagine sitting in my living room at night watching TV with high hats on. 

Lamps dude, it's what human beings use.


----------



## Nutmegger777 (Mar 14, 2014)

telsa said:


> You can't go wrong with spy cameras ... so handy when marriages break up ... or when the kids grow up.
> 
> See "Risky Business" ...
> 
> ...


If you are serious, you are a genius of construction design.
If you are joking, you are a genius of comedy writing. 
In either case, :thumbup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Take plenty of pictures of ALL of your rough-in wiring and boxes, etc. In case of any issues later they can help you to locate/remember how things were done. 

If you really want to go to the next lever with that, use a photo editing program to add in dimensions above the floor, from nearest door/window, etc. to really pinpoint what's where. 

Especially for any low voltage stuff, either pre-wire or run smurf tube from each room to a central location for audio, TV, data, Alarms, cameras or anything else you might possibly want to add in the future. 

Oh, and as I will be doing, run spare conduits (I'm using 1" PVC) from your panel to every possible place you may want to add a subpanel, extra circuits or a hot tub.


----------

